# Stage3 con "uclibc" ... conviene ?

## ciro64

Scusate le mie domande per Voi magari un po' banali; però mi chiedevo ... che ne pensate di uclibc ?

Grazie per qualsiasi pensiero / intervento _'_

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

